# Birkenpollen-freies Bikerevier am Meer?



## thomasbee (13. April 2007)

Hi,

die Birkenpollen rauben mir zur Zeit hier in München den letzten Nerv. Kennt jemand ein garantiert pollenfreies Revier möglichst am Meer und aus München mit dem Auto erreichbar? (Frankreich, Italien ...)?

Danke & Hust

/thomas


----------



## tinka (13. April 2007)

3 Grundregeln:
1. endweder in eine gegend fahren in der die Birken noch nicht blühen oder nie blühen. Also Schneegebiete (Skandinavien) oder Gletscher(Alpen)
2. oder in eine Gegend fahren in der die Birkenblüte schon durch sind. Toskana, etc. hier müsstest du im Zweifelsfall schlicht bei der gewünschten Unterkunft anrufen und nachfragen
3. ans meer fahren, an eine Stelle die möglichst häufig Wind aus Richtung des Wassers hat.
aber genau das hast du ja eh vor, auf Sardinien habe ich noch nie Birken gesehn, allerdings blüht da jetzt so ziemlich alles andere.
Cinque Terre in Italien hat so weit ich weiß auch wenig Birken, mein Vater reist dort immer hin um den Pollen zu entgehen. Ist zum Radfahren aber nur bedingt geeignet aufgrund der vielen Treppen in Küstengegend
lg tinka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (13. April 2007)

Fahr nach Finale Ligure: Pollenfrei und das Paradies für jeden Biker


----------



## thomasbee (13. April 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Fahr nach Finale Ligure: Pollenfrei und das Paradies für jeden Biker



Ich hab lange an Finale Ligure gedacht, hab sogar das Guidebook hier, aber bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, dass es da keine Birken gibt??? Letztes Jahr hab ich gedacht am Gardasee gibt es keine Birken, bis ich dann auf dem Monte Baldo voll die Niesanfälle bekommen habe.

/thomas


----------



## LeCobe (13. April 2007)

wenn dir schlammschalchten nix ausmachen, fahr kurz nachdems geregnet hat. da fliegen nur sehr sehr wenige pollen


----------



## thomasbee (13. April 2007)

LeCobe schrieb:


> wenn dir schlammschalchten nix ausmachen, fahr kurz nachdems geregnet hat. da fliegen nur sehr sehr wenige pollen



Nix würde ich mir mehr wünschen als Regen. Zumindest in der deutschen Wettervorhersage kann ich das aber nicht erkennen. Eher leicht das Gegenteil.



/t


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2007)

Hust! 

Aber die Birken sind doch durch, das sind doch jetzt die Erlen, oder? Der Raps kommt ja schon. 
LaPalma war zwar pollenfrei, aber da hats Calima gehabt (Saharastaub), der war auch nicht besser. 
In Südfrankreich solls grad regnen.


----------



## hilde73 (14. April 2007)

Ich leide im Moment auch unter der Birke. War letzte Woche am Comer See. Im Tal war es die Hölle da die Birke in voller Blüte stand. Aber ab so 800m hatten sie noch nicht ausgetrieben. Ist echt krank. Draußen das geilste Wetter und ich muß in der Bude hocken.
Einen genauen Tip ab München kann ich Dir aber auch nicht geben.

Muß mich meinem Vorredner anschließen.
Am besten ein Ziel raussuchen und dort nachfragen ob die Birke schon durch ist.


----------



## Carsten (14. April 2007)

ich leide nur nachts und bei der Arbeit unter den Pollen. Auf dem Bike ist die Nase frei 
Sollt nur noch die Krankenkasse zahlen, daß ich zwischen April und Juni arbeitsungfähig bin, dann wäre das Leben mit Heuschnupfen ein Traum. 14 Biken am Tag....

Garda ist in der Tat übel
Finale haste meist Wind von See her, daher pollenfrei. Letztes Jahr an Himmelfahrt hatte ich absolut rein gar keinen Heuschnupfen...


----------



## Freeagain (14. April 2007)

Hier weiss man nicht einmal was Birken sind:

www.croatia-bike.eu

Von München direkt auf die Insel Hvar per Autobahn in ca. 8 Stunden.


----------



## LeCobe (14. April 2007)

also ich hab eigebtlich nen kilometer langen allergiepass. aber ich merk da nie was. das einzige mit was ich problemen hab sin gräßer. keine ahnung warum. aber ich finds subba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

